# He is gone.....finally



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

My ex-fiance is out of my life for good. I was hoping he was the one to have a long and happy relationship with. I wanted it so badly that I was overlooking all of the issues that were there. 

I know I am better off without him. I am just fine single. I just don't like it! I never thought I would be divorced and single at this point in my life. 

Fit hit the shan and it is all over now. I am relieved. But at the same time fill like there is no chance of finding a good man. Of course I have no desire to even think about dating for a while.

You were all right.....things just kept getting worse. He refused to accept that we weren't going to be together. Finally had to get the police involved to get him out of here. And yes, he was arrested for domestic violence. 

First thing Tuesday morning is a restraining order. 

I just wanted to keep things peacefull but he wasn't about to leave without a fight.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Just choose to live a drama free life with and for your kids for a while. They need you right now.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry...


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Drama free is exactly what we all need right now! 

I see my counselor on Tuesday.....can't wait.....wish he was on call.... 

Thanks niceguy.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

you will find someone that wants to be with you to make you happy.
just dont push for it.
take time for your kids and enjoy that time.
it will happen for you when its time.
it sucks being alone, but sucks more forcing yourself to be with the wrong person just to be with someone.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> it sucks being alone, but sucks more forcing yourself to be with the wrong person just to be with someone.


Amen!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

You are so very right. I know I am ok single. I just need to remember that. I need to make some friends. I am quite isolated and having friends would help with the lonliness that is bound to occur at some point. 


The good news (and totally unrelated!) I get to move into a house soon! I have been living the last 1 1/2 years in a WAY to small apartment. But very soon I will get to move! SO so excited! Nice to have something to look forward to!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry it came to this. But...your first mistake was ignoring the signs because you just have this idea of what you want. It was not HIM that fit you, you were trying to fit him into your dream. 

You will find a good man, but take the time to get to know yourself and to get stronger and know when to walk away and notice red flags.

Hope you and your boys are ok.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

that_girl. You are very correct. I ignored so many signs. I think I am going to make a checklist and the next time I date if they don't meet it...or match the red flag list....I will be ready and willing to walk away. But for now, and for a while, no dating at all. I just need some peace and quite.

We are all ok. The "domestic violence" that they arrested him for was rather ridicuous, however it was the only way to get him to leave and he needed to be gone. 

Just one last thing....I DESPISE liars! Why is honesty so difficult for some people!? What is the point of straight faced lying to the one you'love' when they KNOW the truth!? Blows my mind really....


----------

